# What is going on



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

That news paper sign up keeps coming up so much that I can not read or do anything .I don't want it but if it keeps on I will just stop looking at this sight as I can not read or do anything any way took over 6 min just to log in


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't know about that POP UP tom, but do a goggle search for *ad blockers* and put one on your computer. That should stop all those POP UPs. It sure did mine.

 Al


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

a


tom j said:


> That news paper sign up keeps coming up so much that I can not read or do anything .I don't want it but if it keeps on I will just stop looking at this sight as I can not read or do anything any way took over 6 min just to log in


"Adblocker Ultimate"


----------

